# Booklight that doesn't disturb in bed



## Belita (Mar 20, 2010)

My boyfriend is very sensitive to light when sleeping, If it was up to him he'd probably sleep in a black hole. I have the M-edge Illuminator, but he says it's too bright for him. I ordered a Kandle to see if that light would be better and he said it is either the same for him or worse. 

Does anyone have a recommendation for a light that puts out enough light to see the entire page, but isn't too bright?


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

I like the Octovo Solis for K3. The beam is a little more natural and gentle, yet it covers the reading surface and most of the keyboard well. It snaps on to Kindle easily and can be used with or without the cover. It's sleek and contemporary looking, does not have an awkward snaky arm, is easy to use, requires one AA battery. Instead of a flexible long arm it has a short swingout one that is perfectly angled to point down over the screen. I had the M-Edge eLuminator, which is a great light with 2 brightness levels, but I returned it because it did not work well with my Oberon cover. It is really designed to work with an M-Edge cover that has a special slot for it. I didn't care for the switch either. The Octovo has no switch. It automatically turns on when you swing the little arm out. I bought the Octovo from the company web site. If you do order, make sure you pick the one for the model Kindle you have. They fit differently.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

You might try what I do.  When my grandson spends the night, he sleeps with me (he's only 7).  I use the Amazon lighted cover and I just turn on my side away from him, and pull the sheet up around my Kindle so it's sort of covered up, but I can still read.  I just do that until he goes to sleep, then nothing wakes him up!


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Get him a sleep mask!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

He usually goes to sleep pretty quickly, so it's not too inconvenient.


----------



## TripletDad (Jul 30, 2010)

Belita said:


> My boyfriend is very sensitive to light when sleeping, If it was up to him he'd probably sleep in a black hole. ...
> 
> Does anyone have a recommendation for a light that puts out enough light to see the entire page, but isn't too bright?


The Beam N Read Hands LED Free Lights come with clip-on filters that soften the light but still provides plenty of light to read. The 3 LED model has a light red filter while the 6 LED model has a darker red filter. It's worn around the neck so it works with all Kindles & covers, books, and even newspapers. Also useful for tasks like knitting and walking in the dark. My wife and I read in bed without the filters and it doesn't disturb whoever goes to sleep first so I guess we're not as light sensitive. You can enter to win one for free on the Beam N Read facebook Page.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Belita said:


> My boyfriend is very sensitive to light when sleeping, If it was up to him he'd probably sleep in a black hole. I have the M-edge Illuminator, but he says it's too bright for him. I ordered a Kandle to see if that light would be better and he said it is either the same for him or worse.


I'm having this same problem--my hubby can't stand for me to read at night. I have to go into the spare bedroom so I won't keep him awake. What a choice to have to make--going to bed with my husband or with a good book.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Perhaps try a sleep mask? 

My husband could care less about my book light. Once a pickup truck hit the house across the street, and he didn't wake up.


----------



## Belita (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas. I'm like your husband, pidgeon. I slept through a fire in a cow barn across the street. The commotion of the mooing, fire department, police, etc...woke the entire neighborhood except me! 

I keep meaning to get him a sleep mask to try. He's started to put the covers over his face but he might prefer a sleep mask. I wonder how hard it is to find one that isn't girly.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just looked on Amazon, and there are a slew of sleep masks on it. I'm sure you'll find something appropriate.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

I really like the book light designed for the Nook.  It sort of feels like cheating using it with a Kindle and all, but it's a really good light.  A very soft light on a stem that flexes and bends means you can adjust the light to meet you needs when reading which is really nice.  It's fairly inexpensive and accessible, you can just buy it at your local B&N store.  Check it out, it's a nice light.


----------



## rbrusuelas (Feb 19, 2011)

Italiahaircolor said:


> I really like the book light designed for the Nook. It sort of feels like cheating using it with a Kindle and all, but it's a really good light. A very soft light on a stem that flexes and bends means you can adjust the light to meet you needs when reading which is really nice. It's fairly inexpensive and accessible, you can just buy it at your local B&N store. Check it out, it's a nice light.


Interesting... do you have a brand or model for the light? I went on the bn web site and the only lights I could find are in a broader reading light section.

Also, how well does it clamp on the Kindle (secure? scratches?)? Thanks!


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Product link and information: http://gifts.barnesandnoble.com/Lyra-Light/e/9781599859439/?cds2Pid=35725

Retails: $14.95

Let me see if I can really explain why this light works..

When I had my K2 I used the Mighty Bright light and it was great. But when the k3 came out, my Might Bright no longer worked...it was just way to heavy to be really supported on the tiny casing of the newly designed Kindle. Because a lot of companies were slow in rolling out K3 products, on a whim and out of sheer need I popped into the B&N store.

This Lyra light actually works really really well for the K3--I'm sure it wasn't B&N intent, but it's a happy accident.

What is great about this light is the super feather-weight, streamline design. It literally weighs nothing. It has no esthetic impact on your Kindle...I've never had so much as a scratch and I'm super aware of things like that. The inside of the clamp, what clips it to your Kindle or case, is actually a soft rubber with a lot of "give". If you you really study the inside of the clamp, you'll notice a concave "cut out" ironically enough, that cut out fits the casing of the Kindle perfectly if you're reading naked. You just simply slide your Kindle up until you feel the resistance, and bam, it's a perfect fit.

As far as clipping on a cover, that works too. I had the Cole Haan and I always just clipped it directly onto the cover...worked great, never an issue. In between covers, I read naked and that, as I explained above, worked too. Now, I have my K3 in a Noreve which I believe is a case that naturally doesn't play well with others due to the rail system, so yeah, it's a bit more trying...but it still works. I simply clip it to the cover, adjust the flex neck to flood my screen like I want it to and it doesn't take any more thought than that. Very multi functional.

Also, on a high note, it comes in really fun colors. I have a boring old white one, but they have a rainbow of goodness on the website!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I also recommend an eye mask.  My hubby becomes quite grumpy when I switch on my book light.  The eye mask was the perfect solution.  The one he uses was part of an airline travel kit.  It is black.  If you can't locate one in the travel section of WalMart or Target, I would try a travel store.


----------



## Kage (Jan 6, 2011)

Bucky 40 Blinks sleep mask, you can find em on Amazon - they are comfortable.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kage said:


> Bucky 40 Blinks sleep mask, you can find em on Amazon - they are comfortable.


I just got mine today! I ordered one after looking them up the other day. I got this one:



They come in plain colors and other patterns.


----------



## Jeff Sherratt Novelist (Feb 9, 2011)

I also use the NOOK light for my kindle. I can't say I read much at night, but found the light to be just right.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I love the built-in light with the Amazon K3 cover. I don't use it a lot, but when I do, it doesn't seem to disturb my wife if she's sleeping.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> I love the built-in light with the Amazon K3 cover. I don't use it a lot, but when I do, it doesn't seem to disturb my wife if she's sleeping.


Ditto.. although I'm not disturbing my hubby.  He sleeps to the left of me. I just hold the cover so that the front flap is blocking the light from hitting him. He tends to sleep on his side facing me. He could probably sleep through a marching band going through the bedroom. (Ask me about the "bat" situation that he slept through -- the bat, by the way, was released successfully. Hubby only woke up when I shut the door. He asked why I was shutting it. I said, "In case the cat decides to bring the bat back in." "Oh, okay." and he was fast asleep again.)


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Ditto.. although I'm not disturbing my hubby.  He sleeps to the left of me. I just hold the cover so that the front flap is blocking the light from hitting him. He tends to sleep on his side facing me. He could probably sleep through a marching band going through the bedroom. (Ask me about the "bat" situation that he slept through -- the bat, by the way, was released successfully. Hubby only woke up when I shut the door. He asked why I was shutting it. I said, "In case the cat decides to bring the bat back in." "Oh, okay." and he was fast asleep again.)


Now you HAVE to tell that story!!!


----------



## rbrusuelas (Feb 19, 2011)

LOL.  It turns out my oldest daughter (who has a Kobo) had one of the Nook lights for her e-reader and I was able to give it a try.  I have to admit other than the Nook logo and the bright pink color it seemed to work just fine once I was able to angle the light away from the screen to remove glare.  I would guess a light with a AA or AAA batter would be better (heavier too) and the Solis looks really cool the Nook light would sure meet my needs.


----------



## TerryB (Jan 5, 2011)

kwajkat said:


> Get him a sleep mask!


My sentiments exactly!!!  I wear one when I sleep - it makes it nice and dark. Then you can read your Kindle as long as you want!!

Bed, Bath and Beyond sells sleep masks. I bought two a long ways back from Walmart - but I haven't found them sold there anymore. But the BBB ones are exactly the same - they just had a print on the outside.

I like my room cold and dark like a cave - so trust me - the masks work very well.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

Kage said:


> Bucky 40 Blinks sleep mask, you can find em on Amazon - they are comfortable.


Best sleep mask, very comfortable, does not press against your eyes at all.


----------

